# track bars with shallow drop?



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

Gonna give the track a go this season on my Soma Rush. I currently use it to commute and train and have bullhorns. I'd like to find some track bars (probably 40cm since I usually run 42s on my roadie), but would prefer to have the least amount of drop possible (distance from top of handlebar to drops ). Suggestions?


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

maybe a Ritchey wcs classic drop bar. Round instead of ergo and a fairly shallow drop. I would reccomend the OS version since the regular version is kinda flexy. Most real track bars will have a pretty deep drop so a classic round aluminum bar will work for you. FSA also makes a OS energy bar with a classic round shape, or a deda 215 or newton classic/traditional/round as well. I don't know if there is a real cromo track bar availible with a shallow drop though.


----------



## tobu (Dec 19, 2004)

Don't forget the 
Nitto B125
TTT Gimondi bend or maybe the tour de France bend
Cinelli 64 

There's a mistaken belief that track riders ride deep drop bars. Many endurance riders (especially 6-day riders) ride shallow drop bars.


----------



## redxj (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't know how easy they would be to find, but the Cinelli Model 65 Criterium bars might work. The tops start curving immediately from the stem clamp like track drops, but are not as deep as track drops. They can be found on Ebay, but a lot of them will be 26.4mm clamp so you have to use a Cinelli stem as well with them.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

Deda 215s or Newton. Go for the "Italian" drop, rather than the "Belgian."


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

why not get a road bar you find comfertable? track bars usualy suit the position and power of a sprinter or a super powerfull points racer.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

^^^yup. About the only track racers that use 'track drops' are the big sprinters. Everyone else uses pretty much whatever road bars with which they feel comfortable, even ergo bars. Unless, of course, you're talking TT/Pursuit which utilizes aero bars.

I'm a big fan of Deda Newton Shallow drop bars, use 'em for everything except my mountain bike (midge drop bars)


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

+1 on NITTO B125..... 1st thing that was on my mind when i read this title.. i was planning on b123s.... but after seeing 125s in person i will get those....


----------

